# Zero Effects - Heresy World Eaters Legion



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Most of you are aware that I have another blog on here with my Dark Eldar, however I need a new challenge (do not worry they will be ever expanding), which brings me to this lovely project. 

First over 5 years ago, Black Library released what is considered a good series of books on the Horus Heresy. I suffer from dyslexia and one of the things my assessment suggested was to improve my reading skills and spelling by focusing on a series of books that interest me and go from there. Ever since this decision my appetite has grown over the years wanting to know more of this huge event that takes place in own hobby history.

Sometime in September 2012, Forge World decided to go along the path of the Horus Heresy. I grabbed the book and Angron as soon as it was physically possible (UK GAMES DAY 2012) and I have to say the book and Angron are a true work of art.

So why the World Eater Legion? There is something about this Legion, the fear that just the mention of them words brings to hostile/rebel worlds. It kind of links in with the Dark Eldar and the fear and striking ability they show. However what differs most is the no matter on the numbers that have been killed they become even deadlier.

I did have to wait a couple of months for a replacement part to arrive from Forge World as I was missing one of the marines being butchered to death.




I have primed the two World Eaters from the Angron display base and yesterday I began work on the first one.






Now the thing I am trying to figure out, be it from the Betrayal Book, FW website or other blogs, is it a crisp clean white or is there is it more of a slightly pale white.

I will also attempt the blood splatter and battle damage especially on the assault marines. Yes they are waiting for me with shoulder pads and chain axes , this is after my slow and steady work the Primarch Angron

Further update during the week.

Comments always welcome.

Zero Effect


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Considering your other work Zero, I shall be watching this with great interest! k:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Expecting good things here. No pressure :grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far man! I look forward to following along.


----------



## Contour5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Since I'm only new this is the first I've seen of your work and so far I'm loving it. Looking foward to seeing what the future brings, have some rep brother


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I will definitely be subscribing to this thread.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Looking good ZE

Edit: In referance to your white question, I would chose either pale white with bright white highlights or dirty white, as I find just white left along (even with washes) Looks incredibly flat and dull.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have yet to start painting my Angron because I don't have the right color paints yet. What blue did you use for the shoulder pads on the World Eater?


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Considering your other work Zero, I shall be watching this with great interest!


Why thank you kind sir! 



spanner94ezekiel said:


> Expecting good things here. No pressure


I do not feel pressure, just kill on site and then ask the questions later!



Midge913 said:


> Looking good so far man! I look forward to following along.


Thanks Midge, I have always been a fan of your works.



Contour5 said:


> Since I'm only new this is the first I've seen of your work and so far I'm loving it. Looking foward to seeing what the future brings, have some rep brother


Welcome along this ride, new brother. Good to have you along.



Khorne's Fist said:


> I will definitely be subscribing to this thread.


Thank Khorne, I will be needing your support as usual, especially more so that you have the name of our god!



Lethiathan said:


> Looking good ZE
> 
> Edit: In referance to your white question, I would chose either pale white with bright white highlights or dirty white, as I find just white left along (even with washes) Looks incredibly flat and dull.


Thank Lethiathan, you have an interest thread coming along too, I am a fan.
Yeah was currently working on Ceramite White with Lahmain Medium mix. It seems to of come out well and might just leave it as it is now. See pictures above and see if you agree?



DeathJester921 said:


> Have yet to start painting my Angron because I don't have the right color paints yet.


I have started looking at the gold armour first and seeing what will be a good platform. So far I have gone on a Balthasar Gold base colour and then testing out either 1 wash of Nuln Oil and/or a wash or 2 of Reikland Fleshshade.



DeathJester921 said:


> What blue did you use for the shoulder pads on the World Eater?


Using the FW painting guide, 
Step 1 - Abaddon Black Undercoat
Step 2 - Basecoat Kantor Blue
Step 3 - Highlight with Teclis Blue with a little Lahmain Medium on the raised areas. I did then a small wash of Nuln Oil to take it down a little notch.

Please find the link below for the painting guide.
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/downloads/product/pdf/h/Horus_Heresy_Painting_Guide.pdf
I tend to disagree with the amount spent on the models from FW that you would want to sponge the armour or models. Personal opinion of course.

Thank you for the support and comments so far. Fully appreciate them.
ZE out


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

ZE, I find that to be brutally honest the white on the guy you've painted is a little flat, I'd personality paint chip it. I would sponge chip as it comes out well, and the random patterns make it more realistic.if you want a really good white I'd recommend investing in vallejo burnt umber pigment and AK interactive pigment fixer. Mix the 2 into a smooth wash and apply to the wash, then tone the middle areas back with white and it makes w great faded white look. I combine it with a wash in recesses again (i use p3 ink for this (brown)) to keep the recesses dirty. I find this makes the model look nicely grimey but test on an old model because its a permanent effect


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all thank you for all the subscribers and followers on this post. I promise I will have an update soon. Just been a mad couple of weeks with work!

On the final reply I can see your point in your post and in defence I did say it was a work in progress, still a couple more layers to apply to the edging. Weathering powders as well another learning curve to work on. This legion and painting style is something that is going to challenge me as a painter and gamer!

The more info I read on the World Eaters legion the more I find that are not like their brother legions in taking pride in their armour. They seem like a flattish white before heading the way of the blood god. 

I am trying to achieve a closeness to what FW World Eaters have produced with my own little take on it

My concern is that the cost of FW kits that people including FW would want to sponge on colours and then chip paint them. Each to their own of course.

Please bear with me on this and I think I might just crack it. The next step would be to able to reproduce it over and over again.

ZE


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Zero Effect said:


> I have started looking at the gold armour first and seeing what will be a good platform. So far I have gone on a Balthasar Gold base colour and then testing out either 1 wash of Nuln Oil and/or a wash or 2 of Reikland Fleshshade.
> 
> 
> Using the FW painting guide,
> ...


Cool, thanks. 

Didn't say this before, but good going so far. Looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

DeathJester921 said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Didn't say this before, but good going so far. Looking forward to seeing more


DeathJester921, thank you and here is a little teaser of what I have been working on I between my Dark Eldar and reading Betrayer.









This is very much a WIP with still about 50% to go. Metal base and highlights, Jump-pack, Chain-Axe, another arm and shoulder pad are in base coat colours as well.

Weathering wise. I will be using a tub of Secret Weapon Pigment - Green Earth.
I could of gone for a grey weathering but due to the lightness of the armour it did not show up as well. 

I am actually enjoying painting the Pre-Heresy World Eaters. It is on a different scale to my Dark Eldar.

Now back to it.
Zero Effect


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking great as ever, Zero!


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice to see a khorne fella around!! I like the idea behind your project and the "teaser" marine looks very nice, i like how you nailed the dirty white look and the dirt/rust in the recesses and the rivets. I think white is one of the most difficult colors to paint. But hey, blood slpatters look great on it


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Looking great as ever, Zero!


Thank you Tawa



Lemmy1916 said:


> Nice to see a khorne fella around!! I like the idea behind your project and the "teaser" marine looks very nice, i like how you nailed the dirty white look and the dirt/rust in the recesses and the rivets. I think white is one of the most difficult colors to paint. But hey, blood slpatters look great on it


Thanks Lemmy1916
Blood splatter on a World Eater, would never of heard of it.

After a weekend of partying, gaming with the Dark Eldar and then a birthday party, I have managed a little bit more on the first one.









I have the bolt pistol, chain axe and base to tackle. Hope to get a little more time on it tomorrow. 

Zero out


----------



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

I know it is not really but it feels like ages since I last picked up a paint brush.

Update on the first World Eater.





























I do like the way it has come out. I was thinking blood splatter but it is something I am yet to try and test.

Weathering powder, again not too much on the model apart from the obvious parts. 

Now for the next 4 to work on. 

Comments always welcome. 
Zero Effect out


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Looks good! The colours are really nice, and the weathering is done just right, not too OTT.

Look forward to seeing more of these!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great Zero! The white is really nicely done, clean and crisp.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Almost a whole year away from the World Eaters but with the Pre-Heresy fever hitting the gaming club (each Legion has been picked by a member to build and paint) and my commitment on their forum, it has been sealed like the installation of the Butchers Nails on me.

Military duties, detachments and then finishing off some more of my other hobbies and interests neglected my love of painting.

It has returned and with a WIP post on this bad boy.









I intend to try and complete this before returning to duty at the beginning of February then have the joy to paint the Red Butchers on order as we speak. 

Other things are of course the one and only Angron (taking my time on this as it is the centre piece of the Legion) and 9 more Jump Pack Assault Marines.

Update later in the week or early next week. Good to be back.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This guy looks amazing. Im assuming hes going to be CC speced?


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

I happen to come across your log after reading your comment on the Red Butchers, very excited to follow this log as I start my own World Eaters, although post-heresy:so_happy:


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint you but two Kheres Pattern Assault Cannons


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zero Effect said:


> Sorry to disappoint you but two Kheres Pattern Assault Cannons


That could get quite messy! :good:


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Further update.

Managed to get all the white done apart World Eater knee pad. 










Once I have completed this (later today) then the shoulder pads and assaults cannons can be started. 

Thinking ahead though, getting the right amount of battle damage on this sort of model, due to its size. This is were I reached out to this community and ask for help and tips. Battle damage it completely new to me however I have read various threads how to paint this on, but over white. Help is required, please include links to sources as well.

Update hopefully later in the week.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe leave the second kneepad off? can definetly be considered as battle damage. Looks great Mate.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, 

I started it two weeks ago and learnt a few things along the way;

1) I always seem to choose an army with a difficult paint scheme to pull off, however I find it a challenge to better myself as a painter and hobbyist.

2) Battle damage - watched a few tutorials online, not much I could see and decided to pop into GW for a painting tip. Extremely helpful, allowing me to use a tester model, giving me tips and also improving their knowledge on this scheme.

3) Metals - still the thorn in my life. I can get the brass colouring for the edging, however metallic, i.e. gun barrels still get me. Any tips or advice, would be appreciated very much. I tried to get a darker tone to the edge of the barrel. With all the experience of cleaning gun barrels off an semi assault rifle (UK Military), the carbon from the rounds covers and dulls the metal. Would a weather powder be a better option than a wash?

Anyway enough waffling from me. I will take more pictures of the Contemptor later this week but for now.









Hopefully I have pulled it off? 

Over to you now.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks pretty damn fine to me, Zero :good:


Can't really comment on the powders myself as I've never used them.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, yes, yes, yes.

Great pose, great paintjob


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Good Morning.

Well not a lot of painting has happened since the completion of the Contemptor apart from the arrival of the Red Butchers.

I am currently working on increasing the Assault Squad from one completed model to five now(hopefully up in the next couple of weeks). 

Kharn, ten MKIII Tactical models, bolters and pads have been ordered as well from Forge World.

Red Butchers, a topic that has been what can I say, torn people's opinions. Now with the arrival of the kit, I opened it up straight away and looked at them. The detail on the model is beautiful, patched up armour, different symbols for legion design, the twisted lost souls to the rage. The posing is a little less dramatic unlike Angron and Kharn but then again, looking closely and reading their rules they don't look like a unit that is defensive and is on all out Butchery.

Anyway, I have assembled one and under coated it and given it's wash base, so without further ado.


















ZE out


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

You're the man for attempting to paint all that white, but its look great so far!!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> You're the man for attempting to paint all that white, but its look great so far!!


Cheers Troy, means a lot.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, that's the first butcher I've seen outside of FW. Based on your work so far, I know the paint job will end up better than theirs! Such a cool unit!


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

First time looking through this plog really like what I'm seeing, especially the Contemptor!! I feel your pain about painting time as I'm in the military as well, exercises, detachments and deployments taking up alot of time! I'll be following this log with interest!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the recent comments, keeps me motivated.

Just a little update on the Red Butcher.


















As you can see the first stages of chains, brass, blue armour parts have the odd layer on there. Tonight's task is to finish the blue, start on the red and possibly begin on the white.

ZE out


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good, Zero! :good:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty sure the answer is no, but do you think the right arm is slender enough to use for a marine in power armor? I really like the pauldron, very reminiscent of a gladiator.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Pretty sure the answer is no, but do you think the right arm is slender enough to use for a marine in power armor? I really like the pauldron, very reminiscent of a gladiator.


Honestly I don't think it is small enough for a marine in power armour. Sorry fella.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zero Effect said:


> Honestly I don't think it is small enough for a marine in power armour. Sorry fella.


So be it, I'll just hack the arm off.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Afternoon All, 

Just a quick update on the Red Butcher model.










Apologies for the lighting. The first several coats of white are being applied and so far so good. There is still a long way to go with it but I am pleased how the dulled red has come out on the model.

Will attempt after visiting the parents on a few more hours work on it this evening and tonight.

ZE out


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Morning,

Not managed to do much this week! Crazy week at work but hey small update on the Red Butcher.

As you can see below, the white has been completed as well as small amounts of battle damage.

All I need to do now is completed the weapons, highlight the chains and then finish the base off. This should be done today and then I can get back to painting more of the assault squad.










ZE out


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work.

I'm looking forward to seeing more of those assault marines :good:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks great! The Red Butchers are such awesome models.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Oh man, this log is rather exciting. Great work Zero, you're creating a really well painted and interesting army!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all, thank you for your views and comments.



Tawa said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing more of those assault marines :good:


Tawa so am I as well :grin:



The Son of Horus said:


> Looks great! The Red Butchers are such awesome models.


I am really impressed with the detail on these models. Game play wise not so much but a great looking centre piece in the history of the XII Legion.



Iraqiel said:


> Oh man, this log is rather exciting. Great work Zero, you're creating a really well painted and interesting army!


Thank you.

Apologies for no painting update as RL has hit me again. Got to get uniform ready for an awards and honours ceremony on Tuesday a next week. I am receiving an commendation for the work I did whilst on detachment from the Air Officer Commanding, so got to look the business. Once that is out of the way I will return to the painting table.

However not all is lost on this post as something arrived at work yesterday, a pre-order that I have been eagerly awaiting for weeks after FW announced him. KHARN.










I will do another post with the contents of the box, however initial thoughts, OMG it is such a detailed model. Let's just say the guy is ripped.

Anyway must dash, I have shoes to bull.

ZE out


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Apologies again for the lack of posting. 

All this RL and now man flu coming on (medic) it has been difficult just to get on with things, however as promised a closer look at the Kharn model.










Base. Technically it comes in three parts, two larger parts for the scenario and then a smaller part for the 25mm base. The way it fits together though would not allow the model to be used in gaming on the larger base as it encases the 25mm. To counter this (first time I have ever used magnets) was to magnetise the larger parts allowing the model to be displayed but at the same point allowing me to remove the model to be used in games.










Next up is the marine that has been dispatched by Kharn


















The detail on this model especially the battle damage is testament to the fighting prowess of Kharn. 

Next up is Kharn and all the parts to complete this model.


































The head including the helmet has the butcher nails. I will of course be going for the helmet version.
The backpack, shoulder pad and both knee caps have the World Eaters symbol. My favourite part though, is the gladiatorial arm holding the pistol. It just fits in with Angron's armour and style. Finally I will be modelling him with Gorechild.

Yes people have said and will continue to mention that Kharn is posed like his Primarch Angron but what do you expect with the World Eaters, static warriors or charging headlong into battle causing the fear they are renown for.

Hope that you all like my little piece about Kharn?

Anyway as soon as I get back on my feet, painting will restart on the assault marines and then Kharn as a treat.

ZE out


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Good stuff, man! I love how your Butcher turned out, and it's really cool to see the Kharn kit.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Good evening and apologies for the lack of updates on this thread. You know the usual, work, work and work!

Please find my finished version of Kharn.


























I haven't completed the scenic base. That is a project for a later date. 

I have now all the pieces and models for the 1500pts plus the additions of Angron, Kharn and the unit of Red Butchers.


Next on the workstation are the first five of an tactical squad in MKIII armour and an standard drop pod with World Eaters markings.

Please post comments if you like.
ZeroEffect out!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff, Zero! :good:


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Lovely stuff, Zero! :good:



Tawa, cheers for the comment.

Now I did mention in my previous post that there I was working on a Drop Pod and some Tactical MKIII marines however, I have decided to tackle this instead;


























Now these are WIP, just working on the armour to a point I am really happy. Next will be all the flesh tones, the red, the chains and the Butcher Nails.

I hope to have some more progress in the week on Angron and the other little projects.

ZE out


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Evening all, 

Been a whilst since my last post. 

Here are some more World Eaters shots.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back Zero!

I've missed seeing your work :good:


----------

